# Verständnisproblem bei Barrierfreiheit



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ich sitze momentan an einer Webseite die ich Barrierefrei machen soll udn bin grad durch einen validator auf diese Seite gestossen: http://firefox.cita.illinois.edu/nav/menus.php
nun hab ich irgendwie grad ein wenig ein Verständnisproblem, verstehe ich das richtig das ein Menü mit H-Elementen versehen werden soll? Ich finde das ist semantisch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.

Vieler Grüße


----------



## SpiceLab (27. Februar 2015)

Warum nicht? Mit dem Überschrift-Element *<h3>* wird in einer verschachtelten Listenstruktur der Hauptmenüpunkt eines Untermenüs ausgezeichnet 

```
<h2>Heading 2</h2>
<ul>
  <li>
    <h3>Heading 3</h3>
    <ul>
      <li><a href="">...</a></li>
      ...
    </ul>
  </li>
</ul>
```


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Februar 2015)

Nun vielleicht bin ich da etwas zu stringent was das Wort Überschrift angeht .
Für mich hat ein Menüpunkt nichts mit einer Überschrift zu tun.
Aber ich mach die Standards ja nicht .

Grüße


----------



## ComFreek (27. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht ist die Seite auch etwas älter. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das <nav>-Element teilweise (wenn nicht ganz) die beschriebene Semantik von ol/h3 ersetzen kann.


----------



## SpiceLab (27. Februar 2015)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht ist die Seite auch etwas älter.


Nicht vielleicht, nicht etwas 


			
				Firefox Accessibility Extension Documentation: Navigation: Menu and Navigation Bars hat gesagt.:
			
		

> © 2008 The Board of Trustees at the University of Illinois


Sie ist Teil der Dokumentation zum Firefox-Addon Accessibility Evaluation Toolbar.
[edit]Tipp-Ex[/edit]​


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Februar 2015)

Hi,
jupp, die Toolbar is tauch nicht wirklich schlecht. Aber die frage für mich ist ja eher wie ich das aus heutiger Sicht zu bewerten habe?

Grüße


----------



## SpiceLab (28. Februar 2015)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> jupp, die Toolbar is tauch nicht wirklich schlecht. Aber die frage für mich ist ja eher wie ich das aus heutiger Sicht zu bewerten habe?


Kann dir das Addon die Frage nicht beantworten?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. März 2015)

SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> Kann dir das Addon die Frage nicht beantworten?


Nun das Addon spuckt mir ja den Fehler aus  dadurch bin ich ja erst auf die Webseite gestossen. Oder wie meinst du das mit das Addon die Frage beantworten kann.

Grüße


----------



## SpiceLab (1. März 2015)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Nun das Addon spukt mir ja den Fehler aus  dadurch bin ich ja erst auf die Webseite gestossen. Oder wie meinst du das mit das Addon die Frage beantworten kann.


Genau so habe ich das gemeint 

OT: spuken != spucken  Man beachte die Betonung in der Aussprache 

Das erinnert mich an die in Foren öfters gern falsch formulierte Aussage/Bitte "Das Thema abzuhacken" (= erledigt/gelöst markieren) 
[edit]Tipp-Ex[/edit]​


----------

